# Hellloooooooooooo!!!



## gus20 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello, how are u? Today i had classes of peruvian food, my chef says i cook it well. Well, yes i grew up here and mom, gradmomie and the maids taught me how to cook and fotunatelly my grandmomie grew up in highlands and she has lived in Lima, so she knows to cook peruvian food very well. But there are more more and more recipes. 
Yesterday night a chef from Venezuela came to my school and cooked 2 dishes, they tasted well, but he told us, if u wanan be chefs, first, firsssssssssssst, learn very very well the food from ur country, after the french or italian cook. I think he is right, but i need to get international techniques to improve the peruvian food. As i think im not sure what to do after school, ending the university cuz i studied 1 year business and i could end it while i work in a hotel 4 hours. Or i can travel abroad for studying. WHat do u think about CIA? Is it as good as a european school? I would like to know that and about NECI, eventhough i know if u wanna be a good chef it doesnt care much the place, just ur effort, but a good school helps u to enter in the market, IF i would come back to my country i would get a good job easily.
Could u give me an advice? I like cooking as many things i like, like organizating, business, helping people, and dancing of course, hehe.
those were my questions how about the food in the USA? Some people tell me its not good, but Charlie Trotter (i hope i wrote it ok) is a good example of good food.

Thanks so much guys, thanks u so much. I really just want to do my best effort and do it ok and tasty. 

Gus from Perú, hugs and kind regards


----------



## laculinary (Jun 1, 2004)

Louisiana has wonderful food.


----------

